# From Tapas To Meze



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of From Tapas To Meze by Joanne Weir (author) Caren Alpert (photographer)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Streetfoods of the Mediterranean is another good book in the same category.


----------



## stellasmomma (Dec 26, 2007)

why is it that in every culture, appetizers or small plates are the most flavor packed of the savory foods?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Phil, do you happen to know the publisher of _Streetfoods of the Mediterranean? _And maybe the year of publication?

Thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I got the title wrong, but you can read about it at Amazon.com: Mediterranean Street Food: Anissa Helou: Books


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks, Phil.

That one's definately going on my list.


----------

